# Probleme mit POI und Bilder in Excel einfügen



## Blackmore (16. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich würde gern über Java mithilfe Von Apache POI Bilder in bestimmte zellen einfügen.
Habe mich bereits hier:

http://poi.apache.org/hssf/quick-guide.html#Images

...eingelsen. Leider ohne Erfolg. Das einfügen und formatieren von Daten funktioniert perfekt aber Bilder einfügen will einfach nicht klappen. Wie gehe ich die Sache am besten an?


----------

